

Ask HN: How can I direct my experience towards renewable energy? - xinternetx

I'm a computer engineer with 15 years experience on a variety of platforms, architectures, programming languages and so on.<p>I'm currently looking for a bit more. Although it's a huge field, I feel like I've done my time learning and doing things around 'computers'. I see a big future in renewable energy, not just as a new industry, but because I'm as passionate about it as I was 15 years ago when I discovered programming.<p>I'd be interested to see any thoughts or ideas from people involved in or passionate about the field.
======
shwoom
look into data center energy efficiency, energy efficiency software, or
synthetic biology. also- are you in the bay? if so, i'd love to meet up. my
head's in the same place- software is cool, but renewable energy offers
something bigger.

~~~
xinternetx
Hey, thanks for the ideas. Unfortunately not, I'm in Australia.

